# Tivo Rewards Program is going to end soon...



## tivorepo (May 12, 2006)

I did a search and found no information on this but I was just told over the phone by a Tivo representative that Tivo is going to end the Rewards program due to "abuse". She said a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone. She stated that Feb. 28th would be the last day to send referrals.

I was surprised by this since I hadn't heard anything about it but was even more surprised that it was being terminated so soon. She even implied that whoever had points left needed to "use or lose 'em".

I called back to confirm just in case the original rep I spoke to was delusional but another rep confirmed most of what I stated above.

Have I missed 50 other posts on this subject somehow? What's the story? Anyone?

*UPDATE:*
Dave Zatz at Zatz Not Funny! did some digging. He was told that "the last day to earn referral points will be April 28th and the last day to redeem points will be May 28th".

*UPDATE 2:*
Here is what Tivo posted on their website today, February 28th. I apologize for the caps but it's theirs not mine:

NOTICE DATE: FEBRUARY 28, 2008
THE TIVO® REWARDS PROGRAM WILL OFFICIALLY TERMINATE ON MAY 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET. NO NEW ENROLLMENTS IN THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL BE PERMITTED AS OF FEBRUARY 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET. ALL CURRENT TIVO REWARDS PARTICIPANTS HAVE UNTIL APRIL 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET TO EARN AND ACCRUE TIVO POINTS. IF YOU ARE A TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD HOLDER, YOUR LAST DAY TO EARN TIVO POINTS THROUGH THE TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD WILL BE THE CLOSING DATE OF YOUR APRIL 2008 TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD BILLING STATEMENT. ALL TIVO REWARDS PARTICIPANTS WILL HAVE UNTIL MAY 28, 2008 TO REDEEM THEIR TIVO POINTS. THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE AT 11:59PM ET ON MAY 28, 2008 AT WHICH TIME ALL UNUSED TIVO POINTS WILL EXPIRE AND THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE. FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION, PLEASE SEE THE FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT THESE PROGRAM CHANGES.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tivorepo said:


> Have I missed 50 other posts on this subject somehow? What's the story? Anyone?


There was a thread hinting at this...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384853


----------



## cjw2001 (Feb 11, 2003)

tivorepo said:


> I did a search and found no information on this but I was just told over the phone by a Tivo representative that Tivo is going to end the Rewards program due to "abuse". She said a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone. She stated that Feb. 28th would be the last day to send referrals.
> 
> I was surprised by this since I hadn't heard anything about it but was even more surprised that it was being terminated so soon. She even implied that whoever had points left needed to "use or lose 'em".
> 
> ...


From the TiVo rewards terms and conditions:



TiVo may terminate TiVo Rewards at any time. In such an event, TiVo shall give conspicuous notice at least ninety (90) days prior to the date that such termination becomes effective, during which time you may still accrue and redeem TiVo Rewards points unless otherwise determined by TiVo in its sole discretion. 
So very unlikely that Feb 28th would be the last day since there hasn't been any 90 day notice.


----------



## tivorepo (May 12, 2006)

cjw2001 said:


> From the TiVo rewards terms and conditions:
> So very unlikely that Feb 28th would be the last day since there hasn't been any 90 day notice.


That 90 day notice may be how much time we will all be given to use our points but any new referrals may very well end in four days (this coming Thursday).


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I can understand that the referrals program is subject to abuse, but I don't understand why this should affect people who have been getting their points through the credit card. Why can't they just get rid of the referral points and keep the rest? 

And have they given the actual 90-day notice on the whole program yet?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

tivorepo said:


> That 90 day notice may be how much time we will all be given to use our points but any new referrals may very well end in four days (this coming Thursday).


during the 90 days you can still accrue points, so the 28th could maybe be the start of the 90 days. There is though a clause at the very end that TiVo could forget the 90 days but they have to have a really good reason. As long as I am given good notice (and I know I will from both the rewards e-mail list they have as well as the TiVo staff here, Stephen, Pony, Jerry) if they gotta get rid of it so be it, sad that people abuse such things.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

I was recently surprised that the TiVo HD $199 transfer was not eligible for referral points. Once I thought about it (i.e., you have to have an existing unit w/ lifetime to transfer from) it made more sense even though we did buy the TiVo HD for the father-in-law for Xmas.


----------



## speedz (Jun 12, 2004)

Anyone have a link to the details specs of the products listed for current rewards? Many of them are quite vague product descriptions on the tivo referral site. I did a few searches on the forum before posting assuming there would be a recent one around...but came up empty.


----------



## cjw2001 (Feb 11, 2003)

more information here....

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2008-02/tivo-to-cease-referral-program/


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

cjw2001 said:


> more information here....
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2008-02/tivo-to-cease-referral-program/


As always should check with Dave or Megazone to see what they know.


----------



## cjw2001 (Feb 11, 2003)

speedz said:


> Anyone have a link to the details specs of the products listed for current rewards? Many of them are quite vague product descriptions on the tivo referral site. I did a few searches on the forum before posting assuming there would be a recent one around...but came up empty.


Most of the items are standard available retail products. I got an ipod shuffle a while back with no issues, fast turnaround. Is there a particular item that you need more info on? Someone else that ordered that item could probably comment.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jayfest said:


> I can understand that the referrals program is subject to abuse, but I don't understand why this should affect people who have been getting their points through the credit card. Why can't they just get rid of the referral points and keep the rest?
> 
> And have they given the actual 90-day notice on the whole program yet?


There someone on Amazon.com selling new TiVo-HD TiVos at $235+ $10 S&H, a friend ordered one guess where it came from, TiVo reward center, so this seller does not even have to pay shipping, just tells the TiVo reward center to drop ship to his customer..is this abuse ??? (The seller also asked for a referral when you activate)


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

"... a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone ..."

How? Any specifics on this?? Anybody know, willing to share??

On the surface, this would tell me that Tivo has some 'splainin' to do - if someone was able to 'game' the referral/points system, then they should pay a high price for it.

But the rest of us??

Tivo is not helping their reputation if this is the case.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lessd said:


> There someone on Amazon.com selling new TiVo-HD TiVos at $235+ $10 S&H, a friend ordered one guess where it came from, TiVo reward center, so this seller does not even have to pay shipping, just tells the TiVo reward center to drop ship to his customer..is this abuse ??? (The seller also asked for a referral when you activate)


Abuse of rewards points or of Amazon marketplace? I am not sure the terms of Amazon marketplace but I believe on eBay you can drop ship as long as you say it in the auction (or those used to be the rules). As far as cashing in on the rewards points I would say eh... not really abuse, who says I can't do the same and then sell it on craigslist? They got those referral by getting people to TiVo and Tivo has them at least a year now. Asking for them to use as a referral when they in turn just take those points and regurgitate to earn money and more referrals I think is a little too much, but whatever.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

painkiller said:


> "... a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone ..."
> 
> How? Any specifics on this?? Anybody know, willing to share??


I think it really came down to the selling and buying of referrals. People would get on eBay and buy referrals or tell people how to get the "special deals" in exchange for referral credit and that was not helping TiVo and the referral program. The program is meant for you to go tell family, friend and co-workers about TiVo and to get you to pass the word on for TiVo and in exchange they gave you a nice reward. Those people on eBay that were buying referrals and all probably didn't tell the people getting the TiVo about TiVo or how to get it. The person buying the TiVo was probably doing so on their self (otherwise they have a true referral) and just getting extra money from the person buying the referral so TiVo was getting screwed in the deal as they had still gained the same customer as before but then also is giving out 1/5 of an iPod at the same time.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Didn't think of that.

Thanks.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I just tried to join when I got my TivoHD + Lifetime deal. I was unable to apply for the credit card, they rep on the phone told me that there was no "Tivo" CC program. Ah well, I'll have to live without those sweet Tivo slippers.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Einselen said:


> during the 90 days you can still accrue points, so the 28th could maybe be the start of the 90 days. There is though a clause at the very end that TiVo could forget the 90 days but they have to have a really good reason. As long as I am given good notice (and I know I will from both the rewards e-mail list they have as well as the TiVo staff here, Stephen, Pony, Jerry) if they gotta get rid of it so be it, sad that people abuse such things.


Why do you suppose we have not heard from one of the TiVo staff mentioned above in this thread?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Einselen said:


> As always should check with Dave or Megazone to see what they know.


Yah, I'm pretty confident this program is concluding.



funtoupgrade said:


> Why do you suppose we have not heard from one of the TiVo staff mentioned above in this thread?


If the policy says 90 days notice will be given, and the date I was quoted for termination will be 5/28, then perhaps we'll be offered more details on/near 2/28.

Though I'm not sure why everyone is assuming this is the end of referrals - it's entirely possible _this_ program will ultimately be replaced with a _different_ one. The current one is crazy in how it appears to be manually managed - TiVo buys a bunch of gadgets that get outdated before people can cash in their points (see: old iPod, XM receiver, out-of-production digital photo frame), the linking of the Mastercard and Reward points often seemed problematic, etc. Perhaps, TiVo is just coming up with something more efficient... [Though, I have no insider info at this point.]


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Time to order my TiVo Slippers!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just cashed the rest of mine in ... I'll finally have a TiVo plushie!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

BTW, I have 2 spare Window Clings if anyone wants to trade for those.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jlb said:


> BTW, I have 2 spare Window Clings if anyone wants to trade for those.


ooo I like this idea. Take your rewards points, buy stuff and then we can do a whole bunch of trading. It is like that whole red paperclip story in which by the end he had a house or whatever. :up:


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I have 5700 imaginary reward points thanks to the inability to obtain the Tivo cc. Does that get me some invisible slippers???


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If rewards end tomorrow on the 28th, why is the web-site still accepting new applications for Rewards? It would seem that many parts of the web-site will need revising since the rewards are mentioned all over the place. As of today I can confirm the rewards still work. I also stopped using the TiVo credit card today, but am reluctant to spend the points until I hear or read something official from TiVo itself. Remember the big hoopla over price increases right after the super bowl? Never happened. Just wondering if the lame CSR's (of which there seem to be many) heard a rumor or were officially notified.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been in the rewards program for years and have zero points. I have never once been able to convince anyone to convert to Tivo. They generally have digital cable and would lose features if they went to Tivo. Or they have satellite and don't have Direct TV. Besides I don't want to push someone to Tivo and then have them get mad at me later because they have a problem. Seems like the program was a dumb idea in the first place.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

funtoupgrade said:


> Just wondering if the lame CSR's (of which there seem to be many) heard a rumor or were officially notified.


It's official - the woman I spoke to put me on hold while she made sure she got the details right. The program ends May 28th, not 2/28. Why not call in and verify for yourself instead of speculating?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> I have 5700 imaginary reward points thanks to the inability to obtain the Tivo cc. Does that get me some invisible slippers???


All of the invisible merchandise is on sale for free.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

davezatz said:


> It's official - the woman I spoke to put me on hold while she made sure she got the details right. The program ends May 28th, not 2/28. Why not call in and verify for yourself instead of speculating?


he is just bitter because he counted on referrals as part of his revenue stream from performing upgrades.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I wonder what will happen to the TiVo CC. Will they cancel it? It would suck to have to change card numbers on all my stuff. 

I'll also be hope for (but not really expect) some way to cash in all your points for a TiVo Gift Certificate. It's annoying if you're saving up for a prize and they cancel the whole program before you can earn it. At least let us use the points we have and pay a bit extra to get it.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I doubt the CC will be canceled. You'll probably just keep the same rate on it but not get any Tivo points for using it. The bank isn't going to turn down your money.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

davezatz said:


> It's official - the woman I spoke to put me on hold while she made sure she got the details right. The program ends May 28th, not 2/28. Why not call in and verify for yourself instead of speculating?


Just took your advice and called. I asked for a supervisor to discuss the rewards program and was told nobody at TiVo is now authorized to discuss the issue with customers! I then asked if a friend activated a unit tomorrow and used my rewards account would I still get the points and she said I would as far as she knew. I then asked if she knew whether or not the rewards program was ending today and she said has heard nothing about the program having an end date!

If the program is truely ending as everyone is reporting what is all the mystery about? This smacks of a rumor rather than fact which TiVo is having to deal with.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sitting on 30,000 pts...trying to save for a TiVo HD to replace a Series2...I'm hopeful that it drops to that mark in the near term...from 35,000...one can always hope.

thanks for all of the pertinent info...appreciate it very much.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Riddle me this - why did the company that offers the card have no idea about a Tivo plan when I called them? Why does the site say "This offer has expired" when you try to sign up for the card:
http://www.tivo.com/redirects/misc/rewards_juniperapply.html

and why does the company that offers the Tivo card (Juniper) not have Tivo listed as a partner anymore?

https://www.juniper.com/app/ccsite/affiliates/prtnrCoBrandDynamic.jsp

Maybe the reward program didn't end, but they aren't letting new people in on it.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

When Barclay Bank bought Juniper Bank they probably had to continue the MasterCard reward program with TiVo for a specified time. When that deadline came around they obviously opted out. This part of the rewards program expiring is understandable under the circumstances of new ownership, but cancelling the whole rewards program with such secrecy seems rather strange. If they are going to do it then they should just come out and officially say so. Their continued silence on the issue seems to indicate at least to me that some of the higher ups are not so sure.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Just got a letter in the mail from Juniper... Last month to earn points is April, last date to redeem points is May 28, and my credit card is being converted to a Juniper Bank Platinum MasterCard on June 6.

Drew


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Hopefully I will also be getting the letter from Juniper. Well this seems to be the closest thing to documented info on the situation. If you can redeem points from the credit card through April then it would seem likely that the rewards program would still be viable until the end of April. It's beginning to look like the only thing magic about Feb 28 is this the beginning of the 90 day notice to terminate the rewards program which I am presuming will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## jamesweber (Oct 24, 2007)

Posted on the rewards page as of now....

NOTICE DATE: FEBRUARY 28, 2008
THE TIVO® REWARDS PROGRAM WILL OFFICIALLY TERMINATE ON MAY 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET. NO NEW ENROLLMENTS IN THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL BE PERMITTED AS OF FEBRUARY 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET. ALL CURRENT TIVO REWARDS PARTICIPANTS HAVE UNTIL APRIL 28, 2008 AT 11:59PM ET TO EARN AND ACCRUE TIVO POINTS. IF YOU ARE A TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD HOLDER, YOUR LAST DAY TO EARN TIVO POINTS THROUGH THE TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD WILL BE THE CLOSING DATE OF YOUR APRIL 2008 TIVO REWARDS CREDIT CARD BILLING STATEMENT. ALL TIVO REWARDS PARTICIPANTS WILL HAVE UNTIL MAY 28, 2008 TO REDEEM THEIR TIVO POINTS. THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE AT 11:59PM ET ON MAY 28, 2008 AT WHICH TIME ALL UNUSED TIVO POINTS WILL EXPIRE AND THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE. FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION, PLEASE SEE THE FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT THESE PROGRAM CHANGES.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

painkiller said:


> "... a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone ..."
> 
> How? Any specifics on this?? Anybody know, willing to share??
> 
> ...


I obvioiusly have no inside information, but it wouldn't surprise me if sites like www.techbargains.com are an example of abusers. Search for TiVo using the text box on the left side. Whenever there's a TiVo deal of some sort, he always puts down the text "NOTE: When activating your Tivo please use this address as the referring party: techbargains.com at gmail.com".

This has always irked me. Whenever I put out deals to potential new TiVolution members, I always tell them to ignore the above and put down MY email address.

DOH! It became official as I was typing.  (Also kicking myself for not redeeming my points for a 1 gig iPod Shuffle before Apple suddenly introduced the 2 gig and dropped prices.)


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

They seem to have added some new products to the rewards page, mostly in the high point range where few people have enough to redeem. The WD 'My DVR Expander' 500GB external Hdd seems like a good value, and I barely had enough points to cover the cost.

All is all, I can't complain. I made the most of what they had to offer, and ended up getting a handful of SoundDocks once they lowered the cost to 25K. I never once bartered/scammed/sold via eBay or CL for referrals, yet still managed to earn & redeem over 700K points. I'm sad to see the end of this program, but it does not come as a surprise. That being said, I'd encourage everyone to log in and redeem what points you have before the different remaining rewards get depleated.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

smackerama said:


> I never once bartered/scammed/sold via eBay or CL for referrals, yet still managed to earn & redeem over 700K points. I'm sad to see the end of this program, but it does not come as a surprise.


Wow! 700K? I only managed 80K points and never had a TiVo credit card.

I've had a tough time convincing people to join the TiVolution. It's the usual excuses (don't need it, don't watch much TV, too expensive, etc.)


----------



## krnal (Mar 8, 2006)

got my TiVo Slippers last week, wow, they are confortable...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

funtoupgrade said:


> but cancelling the whole rewards program with such secrecy seems rather strange. If they are going to do it then they should just come out and officially say so. Their continued silence on the issue seems to indicate at least to me that some of the higher ups are not so sure.


I don't think it was intended to be secrecy, I think the phone support folks got ahead of themselves or the folks managing the website & email blast were behind schedule or these teams just weren't in sync. Obviously, they had an overall drop dead date of 2/28 for official notification if they wanted to comply with their own terms.

I received a draft of the FAQ before it was posted last night. _This_ didn't seem to make it onto the site, but it doesn't surprise me (in fact, I mentioned it as a possibility above)...


> ending the current program to make room for a new loyalty program which will launch later this year.


Some interesting new awards are up, including two TiVo HD packages with *Lifetime Service*. I've done a crappy job of marketing myself and only have 92,000 points. I'll probably buy a bunch of Glo remotes and give them away on my site.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

FYI I got an email this morning from TiVo announcing the end of the rewards program. It contained the same information as posted by Jameswebber in post #38 above.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

The good news is this doesn't affect me. 

I have never successfully convinced anybody to buy a TiVo. I'm enrolled in the rewards program, but all my statements have ever showed were zeroes.

I suppose when I recently bought my TiVoHD, I could have gone to ebay and gotten money in exchange for giving a stranger my referral, but I didn't do this.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I never got any referrals, but I do have the Tivo MasterCard.
Sucks that the program is ending...guess I'll have to go find a new card with a decent rewards program now.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

How good were the rewards on the TiVo MasterCard?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I never got any referrals, but I do have the Tivo MasterCard.
> Sucks that the program is ending...guess I'll have to go find a new card with a decent rewards program now.


I used my card a lot, at the beginning. Got a digital camera, a couple of iPods, the Bose noice canceling headphones. But at some point, they inflated the reward points needed (almost doubled them), making it a not-so-good deal any more. I have only used it since at places that do not take my AmEx. So no big loss for me.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

For comparison, my AmEx Blue Cash gets the following rewards:

First $6,500 per fiscal year earns 0.5&#37; cash back, except a full 1.0% cash back is earned for groceries, gasoline, and pharmacies.
All purchases in excess of $6,500 for the fiscal year earns 1.5% cash back, except a full 5.0% cash back is earned on groceries, gasoline, and pharmacies.


My Chase MasterCard earns a 1.0% cash back on everything, no tiering.

My Discover earns up to 1.0% cash back (tiered: first $1500 is 0.25%, next $1500 is 0.50%, and everything in excess of that is 1.0%). The advantage of Discover is that they often have promotionals where all purchases in certain category get extra cash back, often as much as 5%, and these categories don't always overlap with the Amex Blue Cash 5% categories.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

eddyj said:


> I used my card a lot, at the beginning. Got a digital camera, a couple of iPods, the Bose noice canceling headphones. But at some point, they inflated the reward points needed (almost doubled them), making it a not-so-good deal any more. I have only used it since at places that do not take my AmEx. So no big loss for me.


Yeah, it wasn't a great program by any stretch.
The only "reward" I've received so far is a Tivo remote, only because some of my points were going to expire.
I was going to get the Slingbox, but it's only the AV model.

Guess I'll have to cash in the remaining balance before long, though.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

Got the email from TiVo this morning which is the best news about the Rewards program there could be!

I tried to discontinue TiVo Rewards 9 months ago (because I never used it) and discovered that it couldn't be done. The best that a TiVo service rep could do was to move the Rewards program to a dummy email account different from my TiVo account. 

Shame on TiVo for not informing new members of that fact when signing up! :down::down::down:


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

What sucks is I'm stuck with 6k points, and nothing really to buy. I have a TivoHD so the remotes don't matter to me, and the clothing stuff is crap.

Too bad you can't gift points to others.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be closing my Tivo Credit Card from Juniper after I redeem about 6000 points that I have left. I got a remote out of the deal last year.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> What sucks is I'm stuck with 6k points, and nothing really to buy. I have a TivoHD so the remotes don't matter to me, and the clothing stuff is crap.
> 
> Too bad you can't gift points to others.


Just think of all of those sweet coaster sets that you could get.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Just think of all of those sweet coaster sets that you could get.


the very thought makes my nipples hard.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

I managed to get 15 referals through the life of the program. I hope that every one of them helped TiVo out in some way and that the program served its purpose.

I am glad I waited until today to cash in my few remaining points. One glo-remote and 25 TiVo dolls! Yesterday it would have only been 5 TiVo dolls. LOL.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I received a draft of the FAQ before it was posted last night. _This_ didn't seem to make it onto the site, but it doesn't surprise me (in fact, I mentioned it as a possibility above)...


Actually, it _is_ in the new FAQ:


> Why is the TiVo RewardsTM program ending?
> The TiVo Rewards program began as a way to reward our loyal fans and encourage them to spread the word about the joys of TiVo. In a recent survey of Rewards participants, we discovered new and different ways to involve our fans and keep them more connected to TiVo and other TiVo customers. The current program is ending on May 28th, 2008 but stay tuned for more news and announcements; sign up for The TiVo Newsletter.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

this is sad. i never even got to use the program. i only have 5,000 points. i need one more referral to get something decent like a shuffle. but i don't think i'll be able to get one before the end of April.


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

A few thoughts about spending your final few points from someone who has gotten several hundred thousand worth of rewards since the program's inception:

6,000 points is a bad place to be. For the record, I used rewards points to get my wife slippers once, and she adores them. At 5k, they're worth consideration if you ever wear slippers (or think you might start). 

We've also gotten a TiVo Fan Kit and I have to say that the mug is very nice. That was my "first glass out of the dishwasher" mug for a long time. I hadn't looked in a while. It looks like they no longer do the laptop bag or Bose Sound Dock. The bag wasn't any great shakes, but the Sound Dock was one of their best rewards. We use ours all the time. 

The TiVo duffle bag is kind of cheap looking, but it fits comfortably over the shoulder. It's also quite spacious. I cannot believe anyone would still be using a phone jack for TiVo, so the presence of the wireless phone jack offer surprises me. That seems like woefully outdated tech. 

With regards to the remotes, we have about 10 lying around (no joke). My advice is to stay far, far away from the ones with skins. I have the orange one sitting beside me right now, and I am disappointed by how much it has cracked and torn in just 18 months. Meanwhile, my limited edition remotes (I have a couple of blue and a couple of the newer red) are of impeccable quality. I prefer those to any other remote TiVo has made save for the one on the Series 3. If you can't spend the 7,500 on the series 3, 4k for the limited edition is your best bet imo. 

Meanwhile, as has been mentioned already, the shirts are not good quality. Unless you would use them for sleeping or sweaty, menial tasks, I wouldn't waste the points. I would, however, recommend the coasters. For a thousand points, they're a pretty good deal. In fact, I'm going to pick up a few more sets today. 

If you are going to get a network adapter, be sure to get the TiVo one if you can spring for it. I had started a thread yesterday mentioning some transfer issues I have been having lately, but before that, I can assure that the throughput on the TiVo brand one smokes the ones that are not specifically designed for that purpose. 

We have the Delphi MyFi and while I love XM Radio, I have to say that this is not a great item for most people. It effectively bills you monthly unless you already have XM service (in which case, like TiVo, the price is much lower for additional units). Given how ubiquitous ipods and other mp3 players have become, the need for constant XM radio is largely lost. I don't even use it when I work out since the programming selections cannot be controlled and it doesn't do podcasts. 

With regards to the big splurge packages, I am firmly in the camp of the Series 3 over the TiVo HD if you have the points for either. I am not an audiophile by any stretch (I'm more likely to say turn it down than turn it up), but the Dolby on Series 3 is indescribably great. Getting either of these options is going to doom you to trying to attain cable cards from your company, a nightmare scenario for some (including myself). Once you have high definition DVR programming, however, it's hard to go back. If you have the points, you are going to love picking one of these up. 

I won't go into the differences between the iPods since anyone on the net knows those by now. I will say that we have the tiny iPod Shuffle and my wife likes it a lot when she works out. The 60 GB iPod also offered is already a couple of generations old, but a free iPod beats a kick in the teeth, unlike those dreaded "win a free iPod" ad banners. 

Like a lot of you, I am bummed that I suddenly have to clean out my rewards account. Rather than let it get me down, I choose to focus upon the fact that this means everyone here who has recently and/or consistently preached the word about TiVo will be getting free gifts over the next 90 days. So, that's a huge positive that should uplift the community a bit. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

<shifty eyes>

anyone stuck with 7500pts or more who'd like to discuss some arrangements with me for some horsetrading, PM me. I think there is possibility for some mutual benefit.

<shifty eyes>


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I only got two things from the program......a glo remote and the Slippers I just ordered yesterday when this stuff started to break.

Can't wait to warm my toesies with the TiVo Guy!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> <shifty eyes>
> 
> anyone stuck with 7500pts or more who'd like to discuss some arrangements with me for some horsetrading, PM me. I think there is possibility for some mutual benefit.
> 
> <shifty eyes>


i'd also like to get into the OTB.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mumpower said:


> Getting either of these options is going to doom you to trying to attain cable cards from your company, a nightmare scenario for some (including myself). Once you have high definition DVR programming, however, it's hard to go back. If you have the points, you are going to love picking one of these up.


All great advice but just wnated to clarify one point
getting a series 3 model does not doom you to HAVING to get cable cards. I use a TiVo HD right now with just a cable feed and a 30$ OTA antenna. NO cable cards. I can dual record all the analog cable channels or dual record the OTA channels or one of each no problems simply by setting up season passes as per usual. The series 3 is the same in this regard.

The picture on my TiVo HD is better then from a series 2 even for the analog recordings and of course the HD I can get from my digital OTA antenna is awesome. Digital SD from the OTA is also much better than analog cable. I assume the series 3 to be the same picture quality wise.

so you could swap out a Series 2 for a TiVo HD or series 3 and not have to get the cable company involved unless you are alredy using a cable company set top box on the series 2. It is only recording digital tier of cable company that would require cable cards.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

briansemerick said:


> i'd also like to get into the OTB.


OTB?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

off track betting. for one ref.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

briansemerick said:


> off track betting. for one ref.


gotcha

how many points do you have?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

5,000. i need 5,000 (one referral). i hope i can find a friend to refer me...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

briansemerick said:


> 5,000. i need 5,000 (one referral). i hope i can find a friend to refer me...


Hey pal, you should get a Tivo.

There ya go...consider yourself referred, complete with friendly language.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ......It is only recording digital tier of cable company that would require cable cards.


Not exactly true. The cards are still needed in either the HDTiVo or S3 if you want to associate guide data to the channels (if you are not using the OTA antenna). You can still manual record and trick play, but you will not be able to do season passes until you associate guide data.

Right?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Right, but only for the digital tier of channels, as Zeo said... The analog tier will be associated just fine without CableCARDs.

Drew


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Can't even log into TiVo Rewards. Enter my email/password and get "Authentication failed, invalid email or password." When I do "Send me my password", I get "Sorry, but we encountered an error while processing your request. Please try again later." Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ncsercs said:


> Can't even log into TiVo Rewards. Enter my email/password and get "Authentication failed, invalid email or password." When I do "Send me my password", I get "Sorry, but we encountered an error while processing your request. Please try again later." Anybody else have this problem?


Yeah, I've had that problem for almost a year now. But they keep sending me my statements and crediting my purchases.

I know I should just call TiVo's phone support and trying to get this fixed, but I keep procrastinating.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

The last time I was able to log in was in December to redeem some points.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I did it today without a problem.


----------



## Bernardski (Jun 28, 2006)

Is Tivo offering us anything in compensation for removing this program? I assume not and hope to find a lawyer who would like a class action suit. It is very disgusting how a place offers something, gets you hooked, and then says you're loosing that feature with nothing in return. 

I have three TiVos at this time. I will definitely consider dropping my Tivo service and moving to other options. There are several alternatives that are becoming more appealing. I hope the Tivo bean counters will be happy by appearing to make their beans more plentiful. Hopefully, this will have the opposite affect. 

If someone is abusing the program, tivo could modify or replace the program with something to fix the abuse program. I bet that this is just an excuse for removing the program. 

A very Unhappy TiVo Customer.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

>> "class action suit"


Time for a drink, everybody.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bernardski said:


> Is Tivo offering us anything in compensation for removing this program? I assume not and hope to find a lawyer who would like a class action suit. It is very disgusting how a place offers something, gets you hooked, and then says you're loosing that feature with nothing in return.


Since the terms you agreed to when you signed up said they can cancel the program at any time with proper notice, such a suit would be a waste of time.


----------



## jamesweber (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm certainly not a lawyer, but I am pretty certain you can not sue a company for no longer giving away free items. And besides when you signed up you agreed to the terms which state they can cancel the program at anytime. They followed the terms of the agreement be giving the 90 day notice.

As far as the abuse of the program that everyone but TiVo has stated...

I don't believe it for a second. If it was abuse they could have fixed it. I feel they wanted it changed and they are doing so. All companies change their rewards programs from time to time. I used to get a free sub for every 5 subs I bought, now I don't get any. This is common from everything from fastfood joints to credit card companies.

Anyone who says they are going to stop using TiVo because they stopped getting rewards points... Enjoy giving more of your money to the overcharging cable companies for a DVR that doesn't do half the things a TiVo does.

Lets be honest... Nobody decided to get a TiVo because of the rewards points. It was a perk and as all perks they eventually end. 

Of course I would have perfered for it to continue, I just have to work extra hard over the next couple of months to try and hit my ultimate goal. Don't think I will, but will certainly try.

Many Many Thanks to TiVo for the rewards I have received thus far. 

Everyone else enjoy the FREE stuff whatever it is...after all it's FREE how much can you complain about that.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

jayfest said:


> >> "class action suit"
> 
> Time for a drink, everybody.


I think it's a chug by now.

Drew


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

jayfest said:


> >> "class action suit"
> 
> Time for a drink, everybody.


Seriously...why do I always have to read these things early in the morning? Oh well...I 'spose 1 shot before work won't hurt.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

azitnay said:


> Right, but only for the digital tier of channels, as Zeo said... The analog tier will be associated just fine without CableCARDs.
> 
> Drew


Right. I just wanted to differentiate between "digital tier" and "digital package". I have the "analog" basic/lifeline package, but can get the clear QAM channels by having the CCs. I just wanted to reitterate that you do NOT need to have a digital package to get QAM HD.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jlb said:


> I have the "analog" basic/lifeline package, but can get the clear QAM channels by having the CCs.


Technically, you should be able to receive clear QAM without CableCARDs... I used to do that with an LG STB feeding a projector. I think I also did it right when the S3 first came out, but before I had Comcast hook me up with CableCARDs. (In my area, the channel numbers do not correspond to the analog or digital cable lineup - and there's no way to manually associate them via TiVo.)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Technically, you should be able to receive clear QAM without CableCARDs... I used to do that with an LG STB feeding a projector. I think I also did it right when the S3 first came out, but before I had Comcast hook me up with CableCARDs. (In my area, the channel numbers do not correspond to the analog or digital cable lineup - and there's no way to manually associate them via TiVo.)


You can but in order to map the channels for the guide data for those clear QAM channels you will need cable cards, otherwise you will be setting manual recordings.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> Right. I just wanted to differentiate between "digital tier" and "digital package". I have the "analog" basic/lifeline package, but can get the clear QAM channels by having the CCs. I just wanted to reitterate that you do NOT need to have a digital package to get QAM HD.


and I specifically did not mention clear QAM channels as that is a different issue altogether. Why confuse the simple statement HERE in THIS thread - that *you can get a TiVo HD or series 3 with your points and hook up your cable and get all the analog tier of channels with guide data without having to get Cable Cards.*That statement was directed at people who just had coax cable hooked directly to a series 2 and were wondering what to do with their points. Getting a TiVo HD and swapping it out or using a splitter to hook it up beside the series 2 _does not_ mean getting the cable company to swing by.

the few Clear QAM channels are a special case and are not channels one would see on their series 2 DVR without a cable set top box hooked up. Also the OTA antenna is a simple way to see those same clear QAM channels if they are in range and with the antenna hooked up you get guide data for the OTA channels without cable cards.

not oppossed at all to TiVo giving guide data for clear QAM as clearly I am just the type of TiVoHD user who would benefit from it greatly but QAM just muddies the waters here in this thread


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Bernardski said:


> If someone is abusing the program, tivo could modify or replace the program with something to fix the abuse program. I bet that this is just an excuse for removing the program.


The "abuse" is probably the TiVo ebayers who resell TiVo DVRs and use the referral program as part of their income. The rewards program was meant more for people who convinced family and friends to use TiVo. What could TiVo do to stop such high volume rewards users? Where could the cap be set, etc..? Fairest/simplest thing is to end the program.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, but i don't see what the difference is if someone sold one or someone just referred their friend - Tivo gets the subscription money either way, so what do they care?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

briansemerick said:


> yeah, but i don't see what the difference is if someone sold one or someone just referred their friend - Tivo gets the subscription money either way, so what do they care?


My speculation is that TiVo seems to not want to supplement the income of third party resellers and would probably rather sell the TiVo DVR directly themselves. 3rd party resellers come in all sizes and morals and some few probably give TiVo a large amount of heartburn from end users who did not expect what they ended up with, etc...


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Well, I have just over 10,000 unused points in there now, but will probably wait until after April 28 to spend them just in case another referral comes my way. 

I am a bit afraid that they'll run out of all the good rewards items before I get a chance to spend my points. Then again, I'd probably just spend the points on a TiVo wireless adapter, and they're unlikely to run out of those.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Bernardski said:


> Is Tivo offering us anything in compensation for removing this program?


No, but they are giving the requisite notice, and plenty of time to burn points off. If you chose or fail to do so, it is your own loss.



> I have three TiVos at this time. I will definitely consider dropping my Tivo service and moving to other options. There are several alternatives that are becoming more appealing. I hope the Tivo bean counters will be happy by appearing to make their beans more plentiful. Hopefully, this will have the opposite affect.


I wouldn't think differently of a company because they change or cancel their rewards program, especially within the Agreement, and gets so abused, and so tertiary to the enjoyment of the primary product.


> If someone is abusing the program, tivo could modify or replace the program with something to fix the abuse program. I bet that this is just an excuse for removing the program.


They are supposedly working on a new rewards program. Unfortunately it has to be completely separate from the old one, so any accrued points not redeemed, will be lost.


> A very Unhappy TiVo Customer.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

The easy solution: Require a receipt from an authorized retailer to obtain referral credit. Disallow all the ebay and gray market transactions.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> The easy solution: Require a receipt from an authorized retailer to obtain referral credit. Disallow all the ebay and gray market transactions.


That's for the rebate system, why would a new sign up for service on an old TiVo box not be in TiVos interest, you have to sign up for at least a year. Service on the so called gray market gives TiVo the same income without having to subsidize the hardware as they do with each new box. We are all guessing as to what TiVo is calling abuse. Selling or buying reward points on E-Bay is a no-no, but i have not seen much of that lately.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> The easy solution: Require a receipt from an authorized retailer to obtain referral credit. Disallow all the ebay and gray market transactions.


yah, that worked so well in the rebate program


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Engadget is giving the end of the rewards program just the kind of publicity TiVo needs ... not.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/01/tivo-shuttering-rewards-program-screwing-its-best-customers/


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I got my letter about the rewards program yesterday. Checked my email and had a notice there too. Very aggrivating.

I have not yet been able to convince any of my family members to convert to TiVo from the cable company. I do however have the TiVo Mastercard. On which I have accumulated 5,200+ points. Looks like I will have to burn them on some junk that I never had any interest in. I can't even get a replacement remote because they don't work with my Toshiba DVD TiVo. 

Anyway, back to the credit card. I will be canceling that card. The ONLY reason I use it is for the Rewards Points. I canceled other cards with similar interest rates because this one had the TiVo program. I am very disappointed. That TiVo has discontinued this program. 


Suck!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So apparently TiVo doesn't want us to refer customers to them?

fine by me, I have better things to do than convince people how great TiVo is. But seems kind of dumb....


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RoyK said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/01/tivo-shuttering-rewards-program-screwing-its-best-customers/


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ah, Tivo Rewards, we hardly knew ye.

In the course of the several years of having my Tivo Mastercard, with only one referral, but many, many dollars charged, I managed to get a 4-GB Ipod Mini, a Tivo dual-tuner Series-2, and 2 replacement remotes (when you have 3 Tivos, you go through these things quickly!). I probably still will have enough points on it by April to get another remote, or maybe some slippers.

Juniper Bank should be prepared for a flood of cancellations soon.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> So apparently TiVo doesn't want us to refer customers to them?
> 
> fine by me, I have better things to do than convince people how great TiVo is. But seems kind of dumb....


What part of "They're re tooling the program to bring it back in a way that can no longer be abused" did you not grasp?

I have a feeling all those complaining are merely disappointed abusers. Whoa - Engadget too? Unsurprising


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

If TiVo is dead or dying anyway, they may as well go out with a statement.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ashu said:


> What part of "They're re tooling the program to bring it back in a way that can no longer be abused" did you not grasp?


What are you quoting? 

TiVo never said that..! TiVo's offical response on their website is "The current program is ending on May 28th, 2008 but stay tuned for more news and announcements; sign up for The TiVo Newsletter. "

Sorry, not holding my breath for such a vague 'announcement'


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rlc1 said:


> Juniper Bank should be prepared for a flood of cancellations soon.


Especially since the notice from Juniper said that when the card converts from a TiVo CC to a Juniper CC the card number will change.

So there's not even an advantage to being lazy and keeping the same card as a non-rewards card.

I still have to notify any vendor who has autobilling set up and memorize a new CC number. Might as well go ahead and switch CC issuers while I'm at it.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Especially since the notice from Juniper said that when the card converts from a TiVo CC to a Juniper CC the card number will change.


Oooh, that's handy, no accidental charges will show up on that card then. Cool.

I actually plan on keeping it, as they gave me a great balance transfer offer that's saving me money right now. I stopped using it for purchases many months ago, but at one point I used it extensively.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My Fan Kit arrived today ... 5 day turnaround. Finally have my plushie!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> What are you quoting?
> 
> TiVo never said that..! TiVo's offical response on their website is "The current program is ending on May 28th, 2008 but stay tuned for more news and announcements; sign up for The TiVo Newsletter. "
> 
> Sorry, not holding my breath for such a vague 'announcement'


http://www.tivolovers.com/2008/02/28/confirmed-tivo-ending-tivo-rewards-new-program-coming/



MegaZone said:


> After the rumor of TiVo ending the TiVo Rewards program appeared the other day, I contacted TiVo to get the facts. Theyve responded with the following official statement:
> 
> After careful review and evaluation TiVo Inc has decided to end the TiVo Rewards program on May 28th 2008. A recently conducted, detailed survey of our Rewards participants revealed subscribers would like to be more involved and connected with TiVo, other TiVo customers, and engaged with our brand, not necessarily with the goal of getting points for referrals. In fact, we discovered that 98% of customers surveyed would continue to refer TiVo to others regardless of a rewards program. Simply put, we continue to listen to customer feedback and *are ending the current program to make room for a new loyalty program which will launch later this year.*


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TiVo should have said in their email to us announcing the end of the rewards program, that they had plans to replace it. Had they been up front with that, it could have prevented a lot of negative attitudes from forming.

That was pretty bad that they left that part out. It wouldn't have taken much intelligence to think of mentioning it.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

timckelley said:


> TiVo should have said in their email to us announcing the end of the rewards program, that they had plans to replace it. Had they been up front with that, it could have prevented a lot of negative attitudes from forming.
> 
> That was pretty bad that they left that part out. It wouldn't have taken much intelligence to think of mentioning it.


Nor does it make any mention of a new program on their website. Just 'stay tuned, subscribe to our newsletter.'


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

> You have placed an order for:
> (1) LIMITED EDITION TIVO(R) SLIPPERS (SIZE XL)
> (1) LIMITED-EDITION TIVO(R) COASTERS
> 
> ...


Oh well... I was unlucky-- stuck at 6000 pts. I was going to get (another) red remote (and *two* sets of coasters), but they were gone by today. Those of you waiting until later in April might want to rethink that as the shelves will not be restocked when things sell out!


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

ebf said:


> Those of you waiting until later in April might want to rethink that as the shelves will not be restocked when things sell out!


Do you know this for sure?

It seems to me that they're going to have to offer SOMETHING on the low end if they want to avoid a jillion complaints from people waiting until April before they even know what their final points total is before cashing in. So I'm guessing that even if they totally run out of all the current cheap stuff, they'd better come up with some other cheap stuff to replace it or the complaining they've heard so far will be nothing compared to what they hear if people try to cash in points and there is literally nothing on the shelves.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

jayfest said:


> Do you know this for sure?
> 
> It seems to me that they're going to have to offer SOMETHING on the low end if they want to avoid a jillion complaints from people waiting until April before they even know what their final points total is before cashing in. ...


I am just guessing, but if what folks are saying about the program ending partly due to the end of TiVo's relationship with the current fulfillment company, I see no reason for either company to order up some more coasters or plush ornaments. 

Now, I had hoped that they might lower the "prices" to get rid of some of the higher end stuff. But that HD TiVo was never going to go down to 6000 points!


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

And how mad are they going to make people if they discover that the prize they paid X thousand points a month ago is now going for 5000 fewer points? Maybe the guys who are a few thousand points short of some prize could pay a little money to make up for the difference.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jayfest said:


> And how mad are they going to make people if they discover that the prize they paid X thousand points a month ago is now going for 5000 fewer points? Maybe the guys who are a few thousand points short of some prize could pay a little money to make up for the difference.


Happens all the time. What about when you buy something then in two months it goes on sale? That is the premium you pay for getting it two months earlier and being able to enjoy it during that time.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

So....
I'd like to be able to buy some points - I never got the Tivo CC because, frankly, it wasn't that great a deal - was it $1 for 1 point? Anyways, I did get 1 referral (although I talked it up to lots of other people) and I'd really like to be able to get that glow remote for my friend (the one who I get the referral from) at 7500 points. Can I convince anyone to get me the 7500 point glow remote and I'll get you something for 5000 points? I'll paypal you something extra to make up the difference. PM me and let me know.


----------



## Uday (Apr 3, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> I obvioiusly have no inside information, but it wouldn't surprise me if sites like www.techbargains.com are an example of abusers. Search for TiVo using the text box on the left side. Whenever there's a TiVo deal of some sort, he always puts down the text "NOTE: When activating your Tivo please use this address as the referring party: techbargains.com at gmail.com".


I'm curious as to why you think that techbargains (and similar sites) were absuing the referral program. I assume that they were getting Tivo a lot of new customers.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Uday said:


> I'm curious as to why you think that techbargains (and similar sites) were absuing the referral program. I assume that they were getting Tivo a lot of new customers.


I don't buy that at all.

People who saw such deals on techbargains.com were in the market for a TiVo anyway. They didn't evangelize TiVo or do really anything to convince anyone to buy a TiVo. The admin of techbargains.com most likely didn't personally know 99% of the people he get referral credit from either. Most likely he just racked up tons of rewards items to resell.


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

I see there are no more slippers.....


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I never bothered to look at the high end of the list, but has this always been there:

Item: *TIVO REWARDS ULTIMATE ENTERTAINMENT PACKAGE*

Point value: *150,000 points*

Description:
You earned it! Get a TiVo® HD DVR with Product Lifetime Service, a TiVo Wireless Network Adapter, and Western Digital My DVR Expander Hard Drive for just 150,000 points. Experience entertainment at its finest! The TiVo HD DVR offers all the latest broadband services and features, and don't forget you can pause, rewind, and fast-forward live TV too. Plus, with My DVR Expander you can add up to 65 hours of HD and 600 hours of standard recordings.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

ebf said:


> I never bothered to look at the high end of the list, but has this always been there:


No, it's a recent addition.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

so how would i got about getting 2500 points........? i've decided i'd like a glo remote, but i have 5,000. i wish i could just pay like $10 or whatever a referral is worth, to use them up.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would like to see them offer a points + cash option. I'm at a little over 5k points and don't want a thing in that range. 

On a related topic. When on the line with Customer Service this past weekend, I asked the young lady about the rewards program. She said (unofficially) that there were plans to start a new rewards program. But she didn't have any idea as to what kind of program or when it would start.

Keep hope alive!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe unused points can be carried forward to the new program. (Or maybe not, if the program doesn't even take the form of "points").


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Doubtful:



> THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE AT 11:59PM ET ON MAY 28, 2008 *AT WHICH TIME ALL UNUSED TIVO POINTS WILL EXPIRE* AND THE TIVO REWARDS PROGRAM WILL TERMINATE.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow. After all the work you did for their company, too.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

They've just added a couple of new items down at the low end of the Rewards list.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet ... TiVo antenna headband for 500. My daughter will love those.

That takes me down to 0. :up:


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I've got 434 left. Where are the rewards for 250?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

How did you end up with an odd number?

_edit:_ ah, nevermind, credit card points. I only ever had referrals.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I've never once gotten a referral. But I was able to put my kids' college tuition on the credit cards. so I've gotten several good rewards from the program, including my 2nd and 3rd TiVo.


----------



## ohendo (Jun 27, 2005)

I used up my remaining points and ordered the Tivo Fan Kit...Nice coffee mug, plush doll, coasters, window sticker, and...A Limited Edition remote, appears to be BLUE or Lavendar in the picture. Sweet! I imagined it was going to be like the RED limited edition remote, nice rubbery velvet feel to it...

HOWEVER, after it arrived, a plain old charcoal replacement remote was stuck in the box. Bah humbug. I should call and complain that my free stuff was misrepresented online and that I want a refund!


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

ohendo said:


> I used up my remaining points and ordered the Tivo Fan Kit...Nice coffee mug, plush doll, coasters, window sticker, and...A Limited Edition remote, appears to be BLUE or Lavendar in the picture. Sweet! I imagined it was going to be like the RED limited edition remote, nice rubbery velvet feel to it...
> 
> HOWEVER, after it arrived, a plain old charcoal replacement remote was stuck in the box. Bah humbug. I should call and complain that my free stuff was misrepresented online and that I want a refund!


Hi ohendo,

Sounds like there was a mistake in what we shipped you. The director of sales operations asked me to post; if you please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your shipping address, we'll send you out the correct remote.

Sorry for the problem.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Come to think of it, the Fan Kit I ordered only had the plain charcoal peanut remote as well. I didn't realize it was supposed to be a "limited edition" one.

Another thing: has anyone tried washing the mug? The black "ink" of the TiVo guy started coming off on my fingers (I was just handwashing it).


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ages ago, my coffee mug arrived with a broken handle. In any case, it was going to go on a shelf and be a showpiece, so I didn't bother about it 
I no longer drink enough coffee to stress about broken mugs!


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

Is it my imagination or was the TiVo HD only 25000 as of April 30, and is now 35000 points today?

Darn, I should have ordered it yesterday!


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Optics said:


> Is it my imagination or was the TiVo HD only 25000 as of April 30, and is now 35000 points today?
> 
> Darn, I should have ordered it yesterday!


I've been keeping an eye on the TiVo HD and it's been at 35,000 for some time now...I had 30,000 pts to burn and was waiting for it to possibly drop on a whim, but to no avail...so it will be gifts of Glo Remotes, wireless adapter for friends/family.


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

jtrain said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the TiVo HD and it's been at 35,000 for some time now...I had 30,000 pts to burn and was waiting for it to possibly drop on a whim, but to no avail...so it will be gifts of Glo Remotes, wireless adapter for friends/family.


Thanks. I guess it was just wishful thinking when I was looking at the rewards.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

got 5 tivo dolls. woohoo......


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> > You have placed an order for:
> > (1) LIMITED EDITION TIVO(R) SLIPPERS (SIZE XL)
> > (1) LIMITED-EDITION TIVO(R) COASTERS
> >
> ...


I still have not received my stuff?!? It has not quite been 10 weeks yet, but rewards used to take just two weeks.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I suspect they are getting hammered by everyone cashing in. I cashed in as soon as they announced it, and it still took longer than usual, but probably less than a month.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I finished up my points yesterday (placed the order) and got a ship notice today..can't be much faster than that.


----------



## MSW (Nov 16, 2006)

What happened to those cool slippers? Gone? Anyone know if they'll be available by the 28th?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Arrg. Just got my final TiVo rewards statement and I came up 250 points short of the TiVo HD. I actually could have used one of those.

Now I've got to figure out what to waste the points on...


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I spent all but 238 of my points. I ended up getting a Glo Remote, Shuffle, coasters, & TiVo Fan Kit. But I put my order in at the end of March, and it still hasn't shipped yet. They must be running low on one or more of the items I ordered.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I spent all but 15 points. Got a Tivo backpack, which shipped, and some Tivo coasters, (which haven't).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I got stuck with 267


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I got stuck with 0 points. 

I've never succeeded in getting any awarded to me, though I get regular statements showing my zero points.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

So when's the 325-point item going up?

Drew


----------



## sirbob (Apr 8, 2008)

Saddly with my single referal I'm about 2,000 points short of getting the glo remote my heart desires. Oh well, there will just have to be a back up regular remote in my future....or 5 Tivo plush dolls,

Ryan


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I placed the order for what I could on Sunday, and it shipped on Monday.

I'm going to sell the S2 DT, and keep the backpack thing for myself, just because I had to cash in the rest of those points on something.

I have 249 (maybe) points left, asked Tivo if they'd let me slide on something, but haven't received a reply.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

i had 5,000 points. i couldn't find another referral so i could get an ipod shuffle, so i got 5 Tivo dolls. my dog's already on the second one.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I've got 7,500 points left and I don't want anything they're offering. Does anyone need anything?


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> I've got 7,500 points left and I don't want anything they're offering. Does anyone need anything?


Sure! I'll take either a Tivo HD or a DVR Expander, please! (I won't ask for both cause that might seem greedy!)


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> Sure! I'll take either a Tivo HD or a DVR Expander, please! (I won't ask for both cause that might seem greedy!)


I don't have enough points for those. Is it OK if I just pay for them myself and send them to you?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

We had 5K points, so we got 5 Tivo guys, one for each family member.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I had just over 5500. Got 2 tivo guys 3 sets of coasters and the tivo guy antenna things. 

woo...


wait for it


hoo...


----------



## VinceS (Mar 23, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> I've got 7,500 points left and I don't want anything they're offering. Does anyone need anything?


I could use a glo remote:up:


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

VinceS said:


> I could use a glo remote:up:


Too late, Kate. A glo remote is already on its way to someone else.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

The early bird catches the worm. 

I personally would not relish a glo remote all that much, because I have most of the buttons on my TiVo remote memorized by feel. And really, the two most important (for me) to memorize are the power button and the big TiVo button, because once the TV is on, it puts out it's own light that can be used to illuminate the remote enough to read it (but I have it mostly memorized anyway).

I consider the TiVo button to be important enough to memorize because if I'm watching late at night, and I don't want to wake people up, I first hit the TiVo button and then hit power so that the TV doesn't come straight into 'Live TV' with a loud volume upon initially turning on the TV.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Any chance of supplementing points with some $$?

I would like a Glo remote but I don't have enough points...


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

After two ipods and an HD set of TiVo Antenna's (they are HD right?)...400 points up for grabs...


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

bud8man said:


> After two ipods and an HD set of TiVo Antenna's (they are HD right?)...400 points up for grabs...


Err... maybe you can order 4/5ths of a pair of antennae.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I just got my account reset so I could log in, and cashed out my rewards. A DVR expander, 3 TiVo dolls, and the TiVo CD case. (with 250 points left over)
Now I just have to figure out what to do with this stuff


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

My order of March 24th still has not shipped.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Anyone know which generation the Ipod Shuffle is?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

2nd gen... Picked up two.

Drew


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

azitnay said:


> 2nd gen... Picked up two.
> 
> Drew


Thanks, that'll take care of my last 10k


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

JustAllie said:


> My order of March 24th still has not shipped.


My order for slippers and coasters from 3/3/08 just shipped this week.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

My order of March 24 finally arrived yesterday.

Yay, TiVo swag! 

I need to fill the Shuffle with workout music for the gym.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I just got my stuff last night. I have to say the duffle bag is great. High-quality and larger than I was expecting. It's really nice and i'm glad I picked it.


----------



## tivorepo (May 12, 2006)

Reminder: Today is the last day to redeem your points if you have any. Use by 11:59PM ET.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

My last order of Tivo stuff just shipped, set of 4 coasters.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

The coasters showed up today. I'm a bit underwhelmed.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> I just got my account reset so I could log in, and cashed out my rewards. A DVR expander, 3 TiVo dolls, and the TiVo CD case. (with 250 points left over)
> Now I just have to figure out what to do with this stuff


Do you still have the unused DVR Expander? Want to try and work a trade?

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Gregor said:


> The coasters showed up today. I'm a bit underwhelmed.


How much excitement were you expecting from coasters? 

They are quite colorful. Nice texture. They have a TiVo logo on them.

Enjoy them! 

Personally, I'm waiting on a couple of duffle bags. I'm hoping they are of a decent quality.

-MirclMax


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

Anybody has a nice trade/offer for a NIB TivoHD? I got one sitting here.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

AZ_Tivo said:


> Anybody has a nice trade/offer for a NIB TivoHD? I got one sitting here.


[since no one else has responded ..]

Umm.. if you want the two duffle bags that are coming to me ..I'd be happy to discuss it with you further


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

MirclMax said:


> [since no one else has responded ..]
> 
> Umm.. if you want the two duffle bags that are coming to me ..I'd be happy to discuss it with you further


That is so kind of you. The other responses were via PM. But I am still open.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Got the new non-TiVo MasterCard in the mail today... Just not the same <sniff>.

Drew


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Me too. Going in a drawer too, as a backup card.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> How much excitement were you expecting from coasters?
> 
> They are quite colorful. Nice texture. They have a TiVo logo on them.
> 
> ...


I order the coasters, but have not received them. Just curious, were they shipped via usps/ups/fedex box/bag/etc.. Thanks.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

I ordered a few things to use up my points (completely useless, but they were free) and I was shocked to see them less than a week later.

They were shipped USPS.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Haven't gotten my card or my rewards yet. Ah, well, they'll show up eventually.

(I do kind of wish they could have left the TiVo logo on the replacement cards, even if there isn't a rewards program anymore.)


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes... My old card will likely remain in my drawer for posterity for quite some time.

Drew


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Haven't gotten my card or my rewards yet. Ah, well, they'll show up eventually.
> 
> (I do kind of wish they could have left the TiVo logo on the replacement cards, even if there isn't a rewards program anymore.)


There is a rewards program, but it's not a _TiVo_ rewards program anymore.

In fact, in terms of rewards as a percentage of money spent on the card, it's more generous than the TiVo deal was. But you can no longer add in points from referring people.

I have some money sitting on the card because they sent me a sweet balance transfer deal, so I won't be using the card to buy anything until that balance is paid off.


----------



## obryankl (Feb 15, 2007)

I ordered my rewards items back in March...it's June now and I'm still waiting for them.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm still loving my last minute slippers....though they do slip off my feet easily. But boy, they really keep your feet warm. Perfect for a cold night by the fireplace with TiVoShanan....er.....my wife.


----------

